# Tarmac SL3 matte white/black?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am considering purchasing a 2010 Tarmac SL3 frame/fork in matte white/black. The bike shop that carries it is a little far from where I live. I would love to see how it looks before driving over there. I can't find it on Specialized website. Can someone please post some quality pictures? Thank you so much.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

On the Specialized website, under the "bikes" menu, you will see "archive" at the bottom as a selection. There you can look at all the 2010 bikes. However, I don't see any matte white/black frames there. Maybe you're thinking the carbon black frames?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. I am considering purchasing a 2010 Tarmac SL3 frame/fork in matte white/black. The bike shop that carries it is a little far from where I live. I would love to see how it looks before driving over there. I can't find it on Specialized website. Can someone please post some quality pictures? Thank you so much.


This is the closest I can see to what you're describing. Follow nismo's post to get to the 2010's. 
View attachment 214094


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

You could go to this thread and check out pics of the Vader frame:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=194449


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

Using the link above I noticed "jrob1775" and "presta" had the black/white SL3. My best friend has this color scheme and I think it is pretty sweet. It was originally only available on the Di2 bikes which is why you don't really see it that often. If you like subtle bikes, I think it is a good choice.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and the link! I like the matte black one a little better than the matte white one. I've found two in my vicinity. I can get the white sl3 frame/fork/seatpost for $1900, while the black one is going for $2350. The store selling the black one won't match the price of $1900. He said it was a great deal and that I should just get the white one for $1900. I put a deposit down on the white one, but I am not sure?!??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the feedback and the link! I like the matte black one a little better than the matte white one. I've found two in my vicinity. I can get the white sl3 frame/fork/seatpost for $1900, while the black one is going for $2350. The store selling the black one won't match the price of $1900. He said it was a great deal and that I should just get the white one for $1900. I put a deposit down on the white one, but I am not sure?!??


Do you like the black one $450 more than the white one? If so, go with black. If not, go with white.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Do you like the black one $450 more than the white one? If so, go with black. If not, go with white.


I guess that's the million dollar question. My answer is "no"...not worth the extra $450. Now, if it was a choice b/t a gold-colored bike and a white one, then it would be worth it to me


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The white looks absolutely fabulous ... when clean. Why not ask the store with the black one to split the difference? When spending this much money you should get the one you want.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> The white looks absolutely fabulous ... when clean. Why not ask the store with the black one to split the difference? *When spending this much money you should get the one you want*.


Yeah, you're right. I don't want to just settle. Although, the matte white one looks great also...as you already commented. At most, I would be willing to pay $100 tops for the black one...otherwise, I'd get the white.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Win win choices IMO....*


















Hope the owners of these beautiful bikes don't mind me posting these pictures.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. I am considering purchasing a 2010 Tarmac SL3 frame/fork in matte white/black. The bike shop that carries it is a little far from where I live. I would love to see how it looks before driving over there. I can't find it on Specialized website. Can someone please post some quality pictures? Thank you so much.


I have the matte white/black frame and love the looks of it, but can tell you that the white part is a ***** to keep clean. Since it is a matte finish instead of a clear coat, dirt wants to smear instead of wiping off. If it were the same price I would go for the black, but for $450 less, I would put up with the white/black.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

jrob1775 said:


> I have the matte white/black frame and love the looks of it, but can tell you that the *white part is a ***** to keep clean*. Since it is a matte finish instead of a clear coat, dirt wants to smear instead of wiping off. If it were the same price I would go for the black, but for $450 less, I would put up with the white/black.


Yeah, that's what I was concerned about. I am usually pretty meticulous with my bikes...ie, wiping down after every ride longer than 50 miles or so. But, I can see how it can get somewhat annoying having to wipe down so much.

BTW: beautiful bike!


----------

